# Dans le cadre de



## Mawaey

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous dans le cadre de la manifestation( seront organisés...)
J ai traduis par:
*En el marco de la manifestación*.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Baunilha

me parece OK


----------



## 1Mariajosé

Nueva pregunta
​_
qu’elle a d’abord connu *dans le cadre de* son enseignement dans les lycées_

   Cómo traducir esta expresión?

   Gracias por vuestra amabilidad.
 Maríajosé


----------



## xymox

que primero conoció mientras enseñaba en los liceos/colegios.

je ne vois pas de traduction exacte pour "dans le cadre de" pour le moment.

Attendons d'autres suggestions.


----------



## Rizzos

"Dans le cadre de.." se suele traducir como "en el marco de..."

La frase me quedaría:

¿Qué es lo primero que aprendió en el marco de la enseñanza en los institutos?

Pero me suena mucho a traducción literal, creo que la intención de la frase es más del tipo :

¿Que es lo primero que aprendió en su "aprendizaje/etapa" en el instituto?.

Aunque espera otras opinione, porque esta es mi interpretación., y puede no ser del todo correcta

A+


----------



## xymox

En el marco de no suena muy bien. Se utiliza más en el mundo de los negocios. Pero para hablar de como se conocieron dos personas?¿?¿
Además no veo ninguna pregunta aquí, sólo una afirmación.
Instituto está más adaptado, es verdad.


----------



## Titor

Nueva pregunta
​ _
_Bonjour,

Je cherche à traduire en espagnol :  définir les objectifs dans le cadre d'un plan d'action ; je pensais à "Definir los objectivos en el marco de un plan de acción".

A défaut d'être élégant est-ce seulement correcte ?! Gracias por ayudarme


----------



## chlapec

Yo creo que en este contexto es más frecuente utilizar *plan de actuación.*
Pour le reste, ok, mais attention*:* objectivos


----------



## Titor

Perfecto.
 
Merci bien.


----------



## Nitram

Nueva pregunta
​ _
_Se trata de medidas fiscales en relación con los aeropuertos.


"Des réductions de taxes sont aussi accordées en fonction du nombre de mouvements par an sur le réseau international dans le cadre des mesures des grands comptes"

No me queda claro si el sentido es "en el marco de medidas adoptadas para las cuentas grandes", o "en el marco de ponderaciones (o mediciones) realizadas respecto de las cuentas grandes".


----------



## blink05

En mi opinión, si se midiera para ponderar, diríamos "pondération" directamente. Y si no se trata de medir para ponderar, no tiene sentido que se trate de mediciones.

Así que me inclino por "medida" en el primer sentido.

Espera más opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

> =Nitram;7044205]Se trata de medidas fiscales en relación con los aeropuertos.
> "Des réductions de taxes sont aussi accordées en fonction du nombre de mouvements par an sur le réseau international dans le cadre des mesures des grands comptes"


Hola:
Entiendo: "dentro del marco de medidas de las grandes cuentas" 
aunque también podría ser :  "de medidas* para* las grandes cuentas"


----------



## Le.coeur.rouge

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos  unidos​ 
Buenas Noches

Quisiera que me ayudarán, tengo esta frase en francés: Dans le Tiers-Monde, une grande partie des séjours se déroule aussi dans des stations balnéaires, les régions intérieures n'étant souvent parcourues que dans le cadre de brefs circuits organisés.. Según mi traducción sería: "En el Tercer Mundo, gran parte de las estadías se despliegan también en las ciudades balnearios, a menudo las regiones interiores son solo recorridas en el marco de breves circuitos organizados"

Tengo la duda con la palabra "cadre" alguien podría decirme por cual cambiarla **** Norma 5 *

Gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo no veo mal "marco".

Estadías o estancias.

Revisaría "station balnéaire" que ya se ha tratado en este hilo : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=159403
y el verbo "se dérouler" que tiene el sentido de "tener lugar" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/se+d%c3%a9rouler


----------



## ceres2010

Nueva pregunta
​ _
_Hola a todos, acabo de inscribirme.
Mi duda está en la traducción de:
Dans le cadre de la marque NF le demandeur/titulaire doit apporter...
Además de la cacofonía En el marco de la marca, es que no le veo mucho sentido.
El texto trata únicamente de la marca NF y de los criterios de normalización de los productores que se quieran adherir a ella.
Gracias


----------



## Yulan

Hola ceres2010,

Podría ser "En el ámbito de ..." ?

Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Hay que precisar que la "marque NF" no es una marca comercial sino el sello de calidad y seguridad de que el producto se adpata a la Normativa Francesa (NF).

¿Quizás puedas traducirlo por: en lo referente a, en lo relativo a, respecto a, en lo relacionado con?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ceres2010

muchas gracias


----------



## btw8

Nueva pregunta
​ _
_hola!
Podrian ayduarme a traducir este fragmento de un texto jurídico francés?

"*dans le cadre* de l'article 10, alinéa 1er, 1º, de la loi..."



GRACIAS!


----------



## Nicodi2

En el marco del artículo 10.

Idea nada más.

Un saludo


----------



## Marine38

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Holas todos,

tengo dificultades para traducir la expresión "dans le cadre de mes études" en la frase siguiente:

"J'ai été amenée, *dans le cadre de mes études*, à m'intéresser aux problèmes du développement en Amérique Latine".

Lo que propongo: "*En el ámbito de mis estudios*, tuvo la ocasión interesarme por los problemas del desarrollo en América Latina".

Alguien tiene una mejor forma de traducir?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## albertovidal

Me parece bien "en el ámbito de" o "en el marco de"


----------



## Marine38

Gracias Albertovidal!


----------



## galizano

Tuve(tuvo) .......de interesarme


----------



## Marine38

Gracias por su correción Galizano!


----------



## 4wordreference

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Si ya existe un hilo, no abras otro nuevo
​ _
_Par*a* que suene de una manera natural, ¿cómo tradu*ci*rían "dans le cadre de l'offre"?

Concretamente "en el marco de la oferta" no me gusta. Tiene que ser para un texto rápido de leer y que guste a primera vista, pero esa manera de expresarlo no me convence del todo. Gracias.

*2º mensaje: *

El contexto es el siguiente:
Una empresa privada colabora con un programa benéfico y va a destinar una determinada cantidad de dinero a dicho programa. Dona una parte del dinero que recaude gracias a una oferta concreta.

Es decir que dona dinero "dans le cadre de cette offre"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

4wordreference said:


> Concretamente "en el marco de la oferta" no me gusta.



Pues me temo que no tienes mucho para elegir...


----------



## 4wordreference

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pues me temo que no tienes mucho para elegir...




Lo sé, Victor. Pero a pesar de que las opciones no sean muchas... ¿Al menos esta te parece adecuada? ¿La entiendes?
El cliente me ha pedido que haga la traducción lo más idiomática posible, así que podría reformularla para que suene más natural.
Gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí es adecuada y la entiendo perfectamente (solo por curiosidad, mira *aquí*).

Entiendo que *en el marco de la oferta *significa en este caso *respetando las condiciones de la oferta*.


----------



## hinos

btw8 said:


> Nueva pregunta
> ​
> hola!
> Podrian ayduarme a traducir este fragmento de un texto jurídico francés?
> 
> "*dans le cadre* de l'article 10, alinéa 1er, 1º, de la loi..."
> 
> 
> 
> GRACIAS!



Conforme al artículo / De conformidad con el artículo...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

hinos said:


> Conforme al artículo / De conformidad con el artículo...


Siento no estar de acuerdo. 

Dans le cadre de l'article x => en el marco del artículo x

 Conforme al artículo => conformément ...


----------

